# Please Help



## Stella08 (Jun 26, 2008)

Please Help.. my chihuahua Stella start to poo my couch for few times.. she didn't before.. could be because I fix her 2 weeks ago?? She sleep w/ me everynight at my bed.. I leave her free when I come to work.. but since yestarday I decide to leave her at the kitchen w/ the gate because she don't want to poo where she usually do it.. she start to poo my sofa, likely I allways leave the sofas cover w/ sheets, she looks like angry w/ me I dont' know what to do, how to change her, I don't like to leave her at the kitchen..


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

first off make sure you're cleaning all of the poo smell and enzymes out of the couch with a cleaning spray designed to do so. Second, it sounds like you need to re-teach her how to be house broken. Get a crate and start teaching her that going inside the house, especially on your couch, will NEVER be tolerated.


----------



## TippysMom (Oct 3, 2008)

I agree - crate train right away, and I was told to remove the poo and the smells (enzymes) when the dog is not in the room, and don't scold if you don't see it happening. Otherwise they think that they didn't do it right, or not good enough - and will keep pooping there. Just my thoughts! Good luck!


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

If you don't want to/can't crate train (I know not everyone has a crate for their dogs. . .I don't crate mine ever), I recommend washing those cushions extra well with something really great. Pinesol mixed with water works wonders. My cat was peeing on my couch and it sank down into the deepest depths of the cushion. I took my cushion out of it's casing, washed the casing in the washing machine, and put the cushion in a tub full of hot water and pinesol, hiked up my pants and stepped all over that cushion to get the pinesol nice and deep inside there. Then I rung out the cushion the best that I could and I dried it in the drier. (Was not easy or fun by any means) but it worked. He hasn't peed on the couch since. And from now on, I'd say not to let your lil pup on the couch anymore at all. Good luck!


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Stella08 said:


> could be because I fix her 2 weeks ago??


It's possible. Check with the vet. How old is she and was she good before the spay?


----------



## Stella08 (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks to everybody for the advices.. I always wash the covers I use for the couch on the machine I also use cleaning spray. I wondering to buy a product I found in Ebay.. is a blanket repellent looks good is aluminum foil.
Stella is 11 months old, she was really good doing poo outside, in the patio, in the news paper, after she got fix she change. I think she get so mad when I leave her alone, Today I leave her in the kitchen while I was in the shower, and she poo in the news paper and pi in the pad.. so she knows what to do.. but I don't understand why she get crazy doing poo my couch..


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Stella08 said:


> Stella is 11 months old, she was really good doing poo outside, in the patio, in the news paper, after she got fix she change.


I really think the poo problem is related to the spay. I would talk to the vet about it.



> I think she get so mad when I leave her alone,


Dogs don't think like that.


----------



## Stella08 (Jun 26, 2008)

RawFedDogs said:


> I really think the poo problem is related to the spay. I would talk to the vet about it.
> 
> 
> 
> Dogs don't think like that.



Thanks so much I will talk w/ her vet.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

RawFedDogs said:


> Dogs don't think like that.


Yeah, my roommate used to try and tell me that her puppy chewed up her stuff in her room when she left him alone, locked up in there because "he was mad that dustin (her bf) was out of town for work." I got so fed up with her using this excuse I decided to pop her little fantasy bubble and finally had to tell her that dogs don't think like that. She seemed very disappointed she couldn't blame her lack of controlling her dog on it's feelings of anger.


----------



## Stella08 (Jun 26, 2008)

I think dogs have their own personality and is possible to get anger with us because they dislike something we are doing, i.e: when I left her alone and she knows is a weekend and she want to go w/ me, or is time to take her to the park and I have something else to do.. so I think they know what they are doing in porpuse, they are so smart enough to know what is bad and what is good.
I am too wrong??


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Stella08 said:


> they are so smart enough to know what is bad and what is good.
> I am too wrong??


You are right but not the way you think you are. To a dog, anything that feels good or is a reward in their eyes is good. Anthing that makes them feel bad or keeps them from getting something good is bad. Good and bad in a dogs world has nothing to do with obeying or disobeying rules. Pottying anywere is rewarding and therefore is good in her eyes.


----------



## domari (Jun 17, 2008)

RawFedDogs said:


> You are right but not the way you think you are. To a dog, anything that feels good or is a reward in their eyes is good. Anthing that makes them feel bad or keeps them from getting something good is bad. Good and bad in a dogs world has nothing to do with obeying or disobeying rules. Pottying anywere is rewarding and therefore is good in her eyes.



I agree. 

Just like with chewing. Dogs chew because it's something they naturally do and because it feels good to them. They have no clue what we think are good things to chew on or bad. They feel great when they chew on our furniture, nice wooden tables thrill them, no different than chewing on a stick out in the yard. So we have to decide what they should chew on and give them lots of the "approved" things so they don't chew on the things we think are bad.


----------

